# 4 Year Old Male Urgently in Need of Home in Orlando, Florida.



## minimush (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello, thank you for looking at my post.

My name is Maria, and the rat in question is named Oliver. He is very clever and though he doesn't like to be handled very much (he's finicky and doesn't like to stay still), he loves to play and he does not bite. He is a hooded black+white rat, and he is unfixed.

For reasons I would rather not go into, I need to rehome him. I am moving out of state in June, and I can't take him with me on the plane, nor can I ship him to my new residence. I cannot put off moving any longer and it is killing me inside to give him up, but I have no other options. I do not want to sell him, and I will give you his entire set up for free. This includes a 2 floor cage with flat metal bottom and wire meshed second floor (as well as 3 half shelves), large rodent wheel, standard water bottle, 2 dishes for food, unopened bag of his current food, hanging treat ball, and gently-used chew log. The entire set up cost me about $230 with a discount at my local store, and I would not be adverse to an adoption fee, if only to ensure that I know he is going somewhere he will be wanted, but it is not required. I really just want him to go to a good home, as I can no longer take care of him.

Please ask questions below, and pm me for phone number and other personal information. I will append this post either tomorrow or monday with pictures of him and his supplies. I will also measure his cage and provide dimensions.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## minimush (Apr 20, 2014)

This is the exact cage Oliver lives in; I bought it three years ago. The dimensions are: *16.5" L X 22.5" W X 32" H*. 

I didn't mention it in my first post, but he is potty trained. 

I couldn't take pictures today; Easter with my family is really stressful and extremely hectic.

I hope yours went well.


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

What sate do you live in?


----------



## minimush (Apr 20, 2014)

I live in Florida!


----------

